# API Algaefix...



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

If no one's got info on it thats fine ill return it and get some ottos or something, id rather not risk it without having proper knowledge (id have asked the petsmart people but most of them don't know anything about the merchandise they sell)


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

It works well, but it will kill your shrimp, if its just green water you have, change water like a mad man over a weeks period 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

It will pretty much 100% kill shrimp and i've found it effective.

Just so you know otos won't do much about green water.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

jkan0228 said:


> It will pretty much 100% kill shrimp and i've found it effective.
> 
> Just so you know otos won't do much about green water.


I know ottos cant help green water but im getting a good deal of algea on the glass closest to the window, ill give it a shot, i dont have shrimp so i think ill be ok, my biggest fear is it will kill my snails


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Man if its just green water and a little gda or gsa, just do water changes and increase c02 if you have it. Put a picture of your tank. Also how long has this tank been running? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

fplata said:


> Man if its just green water and a little gda or gsa, just do water changes and increase c02 if you have it. Put a picture of your tank. Also how long has this tank been running?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First off if this posts it's a miracle (I'm on my ancient iPod) second a pictures not currently possible. The camera I had had a cable to connect it to my computer and it is broken, so I ordered another one, to make a long story short my camera isn't working with my computer. My tank has been running for almost 5 months now and it has been a constant battle with algae, never had to deal with direct sunlight before. It's not like it hurts my fish but it's just purely frustrating how I've always had crystal clear water and now it's green. I have had a little diy co2 goin but I don't have certain parts for it. Honestly it's just sook unbelievably frustrating. Sorry for ranting but I'm sort o glad I got that out


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Also I hope to get the cable or a better camera near or for christmas


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

This was posted over on The Barr Report. Its probably way more than you wanted.

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/10971-EPA-data-for-Algaefix?highlight=algaefix


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

dmagerl said:


> This was posted over on The Barr Report. Its probably way more than you wanted.
> 
> http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/10971-EPA-data-for-Algaefix?highlight=algaefix


Wow, that's a lot of info. Looks like I'm not going to use it. The booklet said that it contains a chemical that is not suitable for invertebrate. Ugh, absolutely frustrating. I need so many things but have such little money! I have enough saved for an ehiem 2217 and now I need something that can help me with the green water. I'm thinking I'll try large water changes and see how that goes before I buy anything more. I'd like a uv sterilizer though. Why does this stuff have to be so freaking expensive! Again I apologize for ranting about this, it's just sooooooo frustrating


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Get your filter, no need for a uv filter. I run very heavy light 2 150w MH and I have 0 algae, it's all about the water changes and filtration 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

fplata said:


> Get your filter, no need for a uv filter. I run very heavy light 2 150w MH and I have 0 algae, it's all about the water changes and filtration
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey just wanted to say thanks, I've been a pain in the butt, it's just that it's something that bothers me a good deal. But I'm definatley getting the filter and I do weekly water changes but this coming week I'm probably going to do a HUGE trim and get every leaf with algea on it out, scrub all the rocks with my trusty tooth brush and do a big ol water change. Over the course of the week I think that I should do 2 more 25 or 30% changes and keep that room dark for a day or two, with the tank light on of course, I'll see if that helps, also I'm going to be getting rid of peppered corys and getting ottos so that should help with algea on the glass


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Do 50 to 80% water changes. So what size tank and what light do you have? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

Ottos wont touch glass algae. Its too hard for them to scrape off.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> Ottos wont touch glass algae. Its too hard for them to scrape off.


Alrighty then so i might as well just keep the peppered corys because they will be an absolute pain to get out of my tank.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I just started using algae fix for the first time as I have this string algae that is seems to love the same conditions as the plants so it only struggles when my plants struggle. So far it isn't working well for this type of algae, but did get rid of the small amount I had on the glass and driftwood so I know it's doing something.

However, to my surprise, my plants didn't even flinch. I knew it was plant safe but I thought it would have some effect. They are just growing as they used to, still getting great growth and color, so not seeing any side effects there. Snails are dying but that's fine by me. Fish is not acting/looking any different. 

Just saying, I had my concerns as well and now I am confident that this stuff is safe for plants and fish.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

talontsiawd said:


> I just started using algae fix for the first time as I have this string algae that is seems to love the same conditions as the plants so it only struggles when my plants struggle. So far it isn't working well for this type of algae, but did get rid of the small amount I had on the glass and driftwood so I know it's doing something.
> 
> However, to my surprise, my plants didn't even flinch. I knew it was plant safe but I thought it would have some effect. They are just growing as they used to, still getting great growth and color, so not seeing any side effects there. Snails are dying but that's fine by me. Fish is not acting/looking any different.
> 
> Just saying, I had my concerns as well and now I am confident that this stuff is safe for plants and fish.


I was sort of sure it would be safe on my plants and fish but the thing i was most worried about is that it would kill my snails, it was a pain to find Trumpet snails in my area so i had to get them from someone on the forums. I would rather NOT kill those, glad to see i was smart by not adding any until i had some good info, thanks for trying it out


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

ADJAquariums said:


> I was sort of sure it would be safe on my plants and fish but the thing i was most worried about is that it would kill my snails, it was a pain to find Trumpet snails in my area so i had to get them from someone on the forums. I would rather NOT kill those, glad to see i was smart by not adding any until i had some good info, thanks for trying it out


If u kill ur trumpet snails, my lfs has stock that even bleach doesn't kill so i can ship some ur way nooo problem


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> If u kill ur trumpet snails, my lfs has stock that even bleach doesn't kill so i can ship some ur way nooo problem


Im going to try the way that i stated in an earlyer post first before i resort to killing all my snails, if it comes down to that you might be getting a message asking for some


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

After 3-4 days, is the medication still present in the tank? 

Are water changes advised after treatment?


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Yes water changes are required.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyUGuy (Feb 4, 2012)

ADJAquariums said:


> I know ottos cant help green water but im getting a good deal of algea on the glass closest to the window, ill give it a shot, i dont have shrimp so i think ill be ok, my biggest fear is it will kill my snails


In my first tank I used this stuff and had some pond snails, after I used it I never saw a single snail again so I am pretty positive this killed them.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

didnt kill my ramshorns


----------



## Bryanmc1988 (Apr 3, 2012)

people say otos wont eat GSA and thats true i had a few otos and they do nothing about the GSA BUTTTTT not all hope is gone... nerite snails will eat the GSA i would get a few of them i have about 6-8 nerite snails in my 40B and they clean the GSA off like it was a mud on a Ferrari, SPOTLESS get some nerite snails man... they dont breed in fresh water but heard they do lay eggs all over the place but i have 6-8 of them and had them for about 4 months now and no 1 egg was seen... so ether they dont like laying eggs or i am one lucky son of a gun and have all males but i doubt that as i have seen some crawling over the other ones in the past but still no eggs


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

If it could kill MTS and pond snails, I'd use it and buy stock in API.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

ADJAquariums said:


> I was sort of sure it would be safe on my plants and fish but the thing i was most worried about is that it would kill my snails, it was a pain to find Trumpet snails in my area so i had to get them from someone on the forums. I would rather NOT kill those, glad to see i was smart by not adding any until i had some good info, thanks for trying it out


 
if, whatever you decide to do, you kill off all your MTS, i will send you a bunch to replace them.


----------

